# New Everlast 200 DX tig welder



## John Conroy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm planning on building some motorcycle exhaust systems so I ordered a new Everlast tig welder today. They finally got more 200DX welders in stock and gave me the old price. Shipped from Toronto today so I should see it next week. I went to Oxygen Products today and bought a 122 cu ft cylinder of argon so I'll be ready to go after I pick up some filler rods.








John


----------



## Janger (Mar 9, 2016)

I think you will like it John. I like my ever last multi process with tig/stick/plasma. You might need to buy a plug. How much was the old price? 1500 today... I also found the wind blowing out the side of the machine was enough to screw up the gas shield. I put up a piece of cardboard.


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 10, 2016)

The old price was $1450 so not a huge saving but better than nothing. I use a standard 50 amp welder plug on my mig welder so I hope the Everlast comes with the same style. I have made up a 25 ft extension cord and I want to use it with either welder.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 10, 2016)

Congrats on the new acquisition, John. Look forward to seeing your weld projects & how you like it. I finished my SAIT (Tig) evening course. It was an exposure level appetizer, but enough to make me dangerous on simple flat coupons  

Everlasters -  some YouTube or welding link mentioned their packaged torch head & hose was actually pretty good. Can't recall which welder model reviewed offhand. Would you agree or is it more or a personal preference item anyway? Is the torch plug on Everlast 'standard' so you can swap in other/aftermarket torches? I've seen variations on how the gas is connected for example. I'm not sure if that's a dual 110/220 model, but for example if I have 220 in shop, what amp rating does that circuit have to be? And assuming different outlet plug than what my lathe is plugged into, do I just get some plug-to-plug converter harness, or more involved?


----------



## John Conroy (Mar 10, 2016)

Thanks Peter. It's been 25 years since I did any tig welding and it was only dc on steel using a transformer machine. It's going to be a whole different kettle of fish with a modern inverter machine. Input current is only 25 amps so it will run just fine on the 40 amp plug I use for my lathe and mill. I only use one machine at a time so there's no chance of overloading the circuit.

The torch is a wp26 so it's a large style air cooled one and uses standard connectors.


----------



## Janger (Mar 11, 2016)

My machine came without a plug, just the wire, buy the plug you need. I think it's a 40A. I needed a dryer plug style. I've found the torch it came with is fine for the stuff I'm doing. If you want to try mine....


----------



## PeterT (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Janger! I'm going to take you up on that offer one day. Trying keep a low profile on any largish $$ purchases in this 'economic climate'. But 'one day'....
Here's my useless stainless triangle from class. I won't show my aluminum or thin gauge stuff. Let just say it gets much uglier real fast.


----------

